# 2nd post and 2nd Kahr



## xaircav (Feb 1, 2010)

After a bad experience with a CW .40 I took a chance on a CW 9 due to the volume of positive comments I read here and other sites. The first 100 rounds were malfunction free and the post range clean up revealed no peening or fragments. I'm very pleased and have ordered an IWB holster, SS guide rod and 2nd mag from Kahr.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

xaircav said:


> After a bad experience with a CW .40 I took a chance on a CW 9 due to the volume of positive comments I read here and other sites. The first 100 rounds were malfunction free and the post range clean up revealed no peening or fragments. I'm very pleased and have ordered an IWB holster, SS guide rod and 2nd mag from Kahr.


Nice!!!!

Good Luck The CW 9 is, in my experiance, a very fine weapon.

RCG


----------



## xaircav (Feb 1, 2010)

Took the CW9 to the range today for the 2nd half of the 200 round break in. Again, no malfunctions. From the Kahr web site I got a DeSantis IWB holster, a SS guide rod and two additional magazines. This is the perfect EDC. Since this worked out so well I've got the hots for a PM45


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got a little over 2k rounds out of my cw9 so far and it shoots great. I had 1 broken follower during the break-in period, kahr send me a new follower free and it has been good ever since. Do you notice any difference with the SS guide rod? I need to get one as mine looks very ruff, but it doesn't seem to affect performance. I'm also searching for fibre optic sights.


----------

